# Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. November 2010)

Ach Herrje, bei dem Sauwetter schreib ich dann doch lieber Testberichte, ans Wasser bringt mich heute keiner...#d

Nun möchte ich mich ein wenig der *Spro Passion* widmen, genauer gesagt der* Passion 740,* die ich nun seit ziemlich genau 2 Jahren mein Eigen nenne. 

Hier seht ihr erstmal die Rolle, die Schrift ist mittlerweile ein wenig abgewetzt:





Gekauft habe ich sie damals bei meinem lokalen Händler für um die 38 Euro, nachdem ich alle verfügbaren Exemplare durchgekurbelt habe und mich für die subjektiv "beste" Rolle entschieden habe. 

Der Gewichtstest erbrachte 310 Gramm, bei angegebenen 305 noch ein tolerabler Unterschied. Die Schnurverlegung ist in Ordnung, hier seht ihr ein Bild von der Verlegung einer 12er Fireline Crystal (Spule der kleinen Schwester, einer Passion 720).




Ich verwende die Passion ausschließlich zum Spinnfischen. Sie war an der Ostsee dabei, sie diente zum Jiggen, zum Faulenzen, zum Wobblen, Schleppen..., eigentlich nichts, was sie nicht schon mitgemacht hätte. An Fischen hat sie auch schon alles gefangen, was Flossen trägt, Höhepunkt war sicherlich der 26 Pfund Hecht vom September diesen Jahres. 

So, und nun mein Fazit nach 2 Jahren wirklich intensivster Nutzung: Die Rolle toppt vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis wirklich alles, was ich auf dem Rollensektor sonst noch kenne (und gerade im Budget bis 50 Euro habe ich einiges durch)!

Besonders hervorzuheben sind die Bremse, der Lauf und die Kurbel:
Die Bremse arbeitet hervorragend und gewährleistet einen absolut ruckelfreien Ablauf. Eine solch gute Bremse würde auch einem 100 Euro teureren Modell sehr gut anstehen. Insgesamt ist sie weicher und feinfühliger als die Bremse der (angeblich komplett baugleichen) Ryobi Ecusima. 
Der Lauf der Passion ist leicht, weich und rund. Die Alukurbel ist auch nach 2 Jahren verwindungsfrei und weist nicht das geringste Spiel auf. 

Klar sind Gehäuse und Rotor aus Plastik, aber dennoch gibt es mit eventuellen Verwindungen oder Verschleißerscheinungen überhaupt keine Probleme. Ich denke mittlerweile eh, dass das Kriterium der Ganzmetallrolle eigentlich gar keines ist. Bevor sich da etwas auf die Rollenstabilität auswirkt, ist bei den meisten Rollen längst etwas anderes hin. 

Aber eines haben die 2 Jahre gezeigt. Die Passion will gepflegt werden. Sie erinnert mich ein wenig an meinen alten Passat (möge er in Frieden ruhen), der seinen Bedarf an Öl durch ein helles Klackern anmeldete. Mit der Passion ist es ebenso. Ein Mal im Jahr hat sie bis hierhin durch ruckartigen Anlauf und "Verhakelungen" gezeigt, dass sie ein wenig Schmierung benötigt. Also aufmachen und ein wenig Fett-/Ölmischung auf das Getriebe und dann schnurrt sie wieder wie ein Kätzchen. Letzthin hatte das Schnurlaufröllchen ein wenig Spiel. Also kurz Schrauben nachziehen und nun ist alles wieder gut. Ich kann nur jedem dringendst empfehlen, die Rolle gleich nach dem Kauf auseinanderzunehmen und gut nachzufetten (sollte bei einer 30 Eurorolle nicht zuviel verlangt sein). Vom Werk her kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass die Passion nahezu trocken läuft, was sich zwar wunderbar auf den Leerlauf auswirkt, aber bei Belastungen schnell zu Problemem führen kann. 

So, nun bin ich voll des Lobes. Hat die Rolle wirklich keinerlei Schwachpunkte? Um ehrlich zu sein, kaum. Der Bügel hat im Laufe der Zeit ein minimalstes Spiel bekommen, was sich aber im praktischen Fischen nicht auswirkt. Die Bügelfeder spannt wie am ersten Tag und verspricht noch viele Würfe.
Einzig die Tatsache, dass man zur Wartung schon sehr viel auseinanderbauen muss, nervt etwas. 

Wer sich überlegt, eine Arc, Applause, Zauber etc. anzuschaffen, sollte wirklich nochmal darüber nachdenken, ob es die Passion nicht auch tun würde. Für das Restgeld kann er dann auch gleich eine zweite kaufen oder das Ersparte in Schnur oder Zubehör investieren. Wer Geld über hat, dem wirds wurscht sein. Für den kleinen Geldbeutel kann ich die Rolle aber bedenkenlos empfehlen. Normalerweise würde ich den Satz "wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" unterschreiben. Diese Rolle zeigt, dass es auch Ausnahmen geben kann. "Wer eine billige Passion kauft, kauft noch eine...", so müsste es richtig heißen!

So, ich hoffe, das kleine Review hat euch gefallen. Schönen Sonntag noch!

#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe eine 750 zum Welsspinnfischen und 2 730er zum "normalen" Spinnen (1 mit geflecht, 1 mit Mono, auf 2 versch. Ruten).

Für dieses Geld in meinen Augen allerbeste Wahl.

Einziges kleines Manko in meinen Augen: Die Kurbel hat etwas Spiel, trotz fest angezogener Kontermutter auf der gegenüber liegenden Rollenseite. Sprich: wenn man die Spule festhält lässt sich die Kurbel etwas vor und zurückdrehen. Auch der Kurbelumlegmechanismus ist nicht der beste, daher lass ich die kurbel immer arretiert, was bei spinnruten kein problem ist, die kommt eh nicht mit 3 anderen in ein futteral.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

In der Preisklasse momentan nicht zu toppen. Nur den Unterschied in der Bremse zur Ecusima konnte ich nicht feststellen.
Waren vermutlich Fertigungstoleranzen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Ja- Dein Ergebniss kann ich mitunterschreiben.

Ich fische sie mit ner 10lb PowerPro (0,13er) und Gewichten bis 150gr. fürs Salzwasser.

Auseinandernehmen musste ich sie bislang- trotz zweier Vollbäder- noch nicht.
Fettmangel konnte ich auch noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## zanderzone (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Ich fische auch auf einer Rute die Passion, aber in letzter Zeit wickelt sich bei mir die Schnur immer um den Bremsknopf oben auf der Spule.. Ich weiss nicht woran das liegen könnte.. habt ihr ne idee??


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Der Bremsknopf der Passion ist gummiert.

Daran verfangen sich gerade weiche geflochtene mal eben, besonders wenn man den Bügel autmatisch schliessen lässt.

Per Hand schliessen geht schon besser.

Also entweder eine steifere Schnur oder einfacher, den Bremsknopf einer Blue/Red Arc, Zauber . .  .usw. nehmen.#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

´n bischen Talkum drauf- geht auch!

Aber nur, solang´s nicht regnet


----------



## zanderzone (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

ich fische die Spider wire red! meinste es liegt wirklich an der schnur?


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Mal ´ne andere Frage;

Ist die 750er genauso gut?
Ich hab ´se die Tage in der Hand gehabt- komplett anderes (klobigeres) Gehäuse, vom Typus her kann auch das Innenleben nicht der 740er entsprechen.

Weiß einer von Euch genaueres?


----------



## micha84 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

also von spro verwende ich nur die wobbler rollen und ruten verwende ich nur shimano..... spro habe ich zwar angeschaut aber wirklich begeistert hat es mich nicht, woran es lag weiss ich selber nicht. 
in dieser preisklasse hat shimano auch eine rolle und jeder fachhändler schwört auf diese so das spro kaum verkauft wird . 

der test ist zwar gut geschrieben aber für mich zuviel lob den die perfekte rolle kostet 500 euro und die sind nicht mal perfekt!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



micha84 schrieb:


> also von spro verwende ich nur die wobbler rollen und ruten verwende ich nur shimano..... spro habe ich zwar angeschaut aber wirklich begeistert hat es mich nicht, woran es lag weiss ich selber nicht.
> in dieser preisklasse hat shimano auch eine rolle und jeder fachhändler schwört auf diese so das spro kaum verkauft wird .
> 
> der test ist zwar gut geschrieben aber für mich zuviel lob den die perfekte rolle kostet 500 euro und die sind nicht mal perfekt!!!


 

Also dass Shimano in dieser Preisklasse was vergleichbares hat, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Alivio, Hyperloop..., die Rollen kannst du vergessen. Natürlich ist die Passion kein Highend Produkt, aber für das Geld zusammen mit Ecusima und ein paar anderen unschlagbar.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Genau so ist das- 
Die Rolle ist halt ein echter Joker fürn schmalen Taler.

Im Gegensatz zu dem was andere Namhafte Hersteller in der Preisklasse so anbieten.....


----------



## strawinski (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

ich habe auch nachbauten von shimanorollen für 30€ und die laufen und laufen beim spinnen...wer ehrlich mit sich ist, der überlegt wie oft im jahr er angeln geht und wie groß die chanche ist ne rolle zu schrotten..man tut immer so als hätte man 5mal die woche nen fisch mit 30kg dran und bräuchte dafür genau die superrolle, die genau jetzt für 350€ angeboten wird mit 12 Kugel und 10 Wälzlagern alles aus Titan und handgschmiedet....Entweder man gibt zu, das man Fetischist ist oder man geht mal in sich und kommt zu dem Schluß, das man nur am Teich auf den Putz hauen will. Denn mehr fisch fängt man ja eh nicht.....

klar geht nichts über ne ryobi zauber 2000..da sieht sogar die red arc daneben aus wie ne kaffeemühle..man bekommt sie auch für 79€ ob man sie braucht ist ne frage.....

dier herstellen fangen an zur Zeit Plagiate herzustellen, die jedoch ach nicht zu verachten sind...


----------



## hans albers (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

moin....


habe die schwester der passion .. die ecusima

ich muss sagen ,dass das preis /leistungsverhältnis 
wirklich kaum zu toppen ist, und sie auch wirklich gut läuft.

gute rolle in ihrer kategorie...

greetz
lars


----------



## weberei (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Hi miteinander,

als Anfänger habe ich noch nicht so die Erfahrung mit den ganzen vielen verschieden Rollen, wie sie andere hier so haben.
Aber ich bin mit meiner Ryobi Ecusima (1000er) sehr zufrieden. Habe sie an meiner leichten Spinnrute und bin echt froh, dass man für vergleichsweise wenig Geld so eine schöne und -besonders wichtig- taugliche Rolle haben kann. 
Sie hat auch direkt bei den ersten beiden Einsätzen meine ersten beiden Fische drillen dürfen. Wir beide werden wohl zusammen glücklich werden 

Ich bin echt droh, dass ich per Zufall auf die Rolle gestoßen bin! Sonst wäre jetzt wohl eine gleichteure (bzw günstige ) aber schlechtere Rolle in meinem Besitz...


----------



## micha84 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich habe auch nachbauten von shimanorollen für 30€ und die laufen und laufen beim spinnen...wer ehrlich mit sich ist, der überlegt wie oft im jahr er angeln geht und wie groß die chanche ist ne rolle zu schrotten..man tut immer so als hätte man 5mal die woche nen fisch mit 30kg dran und bräuchte dafür genau die superrolle, die genau jetzt für 350€ angeboten wird mit 12 Kugel und 10 Wälzlagern alles aus Titan und handgschmiedet....Entweder man gibt zu, das man Fetischist ist oder man geht mal in sich und kommt zu dem Schluß, das man nur am Teich auf den Putz hauen will. Denn mehr fisch fängt man ja eh nicht.....
> 
> klar geht nichts über ne ryobi zauber 2000..da sieht sogar die red arc daneben aus wie ne kaffeemühle..man bekommt sie auch für 79€ ob man sie braucht ist ne frage.....
> 
> dier herstellen fangen an zur Zeit Plagiate herzustellen, die jedoch ach nicht zu verachten sind...





naja wer sich eine rolle für 300 euro kauft geht es ihm nicht das er täglich auf 30kg fisch angelt oder so..... es geht eher drum das man eine rolle kauft die auch für restliches leben hält .... du kannst zwar in 10 jahren 3 rollen schrotten aber jede rolle hat doch seine eigene eigenschaften.... so hat eine rolle mehr spiel als die andere die 1000% gleiche wird man niemals finden..... wer aber eine rolle für 300 euro kauft gewöhnt sich an die rolle und macht sich mit den macken vertraut und weiss wie rolle belastbar ist.....

ich hab selber rollen drauf wo nur 70 und 85 euro kosten aber als nächstes kommen dort rollen drauf wo einbisschen hochwertiger sind


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Muss man den wirklich jeden Rollenthread mit Shimano- und Arc-gebabbel zumüllen, bis sich kein Schwanz mehr ans Topic entsinnt?|rolleyes


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Moin,

wie sind denn die Nummern-Größen einzuornden?

Ist z.B. eine Passion 740 gleichzusetzen mit einer Zauber 4000?

Ich frage insbesondere wg. der nicht vorhandenen (also ggf. noch zu beschaffenden) Ersatzspule 

Denn von der Zauber hab ich noch einige übrig, da wär´s doch sinnvoll, eine 740 zu beschaffen, wenn die Spulen kompatibel sind...#c

sind sie´s???


oder wie käme ich an ein/zwei Ersatzspulen für eine 740 oder 730 ran?


----------



## strawinski (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



micha84 schrieb:


> ich hab selber rollen drauf wo nur 70 und 85 euro kosten aber als nächstes kommen dort rollen drauf wo einbisschen hochwertiger sind


 

ne Ryobi kostet um die 80€...was willste denn noch drauf schrauben????


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie sind denn die Nummern-Größen einzuornden?
> 
> ...


 

Passion 740 und Applause 4000 sind austauschbar. Denke, dass das bei der Zauber auch nicht anders ist. Zur Not bestellst du dir halt noch ne Ecusima dazu...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Danke, Kohlmeise!!

werde nachher im Laden mal weiter eruieren...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Blue Arc 9400er Spule passt auch. Sollte also gehen. . .#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Danke, Kohlmeise!!
> 
> werde nachher im Laden mal weiter eruieren...



Das macht man doch nicht.#d

Draussen ist bestimmt ein Baum . . .
:q:q:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das macht man doch nicht.#d
> 
> Draussen ist bestimmt ein Baum . . .
> :q:q:q


 

Ferkel!
Er hat WEDER_* urinieren*_ NOCH *erigieren *geschrieben!!!
:q


----------



## angler1996 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

welche Wirkung doch Rollenfotos ( 90 60 90 oder so)und Diskussionen auf Angler haben, neee hättsch nich gedacht
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ferkel!
> Er hat WEDER_* urinieren*_ NOCH *erigieren *geschrieben!!!
> :q



Hörte sich so an als wenn er das miteinander verbindet . . .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Blue Arc 9400er Spule passt auch. Sollte also gehen. . .#h



hatte am Wochenende ein verwirrendes Erlebnis

Freitag Ryobi Arctica 3000 gekauft (geht heute aber wieder zurück), hat die gleichen Dimensionen wie meine Zauber 4000, auch die Spulen waren austauschbar...

soviel zum Nümmerchen-Thema |uhoh:



und: eruieren! die beiden anderen Geschichten hatte ich heute schon...|supergri


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

eruiert (und auf´m Klo war ich auch ):
die Spulen Arctica3000/Passion730 sind austauschbar

demnach sollten auch die Spulen Zauber4000/Passion730 kompatibel sein (was ich heute abend testen und wieder berichten werde)

Bilder kann ich derzeit keine machen, werden aber -falls erwünscht- nachgereicht#h​


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Freitag Ryobi Arctica 3000 gekauft (geht heute aber wieder zurück), hat die gleichen Dimensionen wie meine Zauber 4000, auch die Spulen waren austauschbar...


Was gefällt denn an der Arctica nicht? Wir sind neugierig ... :m

Die Spulen gleicher Nr., also 3000 oder 4000 (resp. 740) sollten überall passen. Man wechselt übrigens die komplette Bremse mit der Spule mit. 

Die schwarzen (E-)Kunststoffspulen der Ecusima sind unten am Überwurf ein klein bischen zu lang für z.B. eine RedArc, schleifen ganz leicht an, was man aber ändern kann (Bandschleifer).
Ein Unterschied gibt es bei den 1000+2000er, da sind die älteren Modelle kürzer in der Wickellänge (Applause+Zauber-Abkömmlinge), neuere Modelle (Excia-Abkömmlinge) haben die gleiche Wickellänge wie 3000.
Da ich keine Ecusima 2000 oder Passion 720 bisher hatte, weiß ich nicht sicher ob die sich wie Applause+Zauber 2000 verhalten, sieht nach Bildern aber so aus. 
Schaut mal jemand nach? #h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was gefällt denn an der Arctica nicht? Wir sind neugierig ... :m



war mir persönlich ´n Ticken zu "protzig"

ausserdem hatte sie (wie sich erst nach eingehenderer Begutachtung ´rausgestellt hat) kein Wormshaft-Getriebe, was mir an meiner Zauber sooo gut gefällt

naja, alles in allem bauchgefühltechnisch sind wir beide nicht richtig warm miteinander geworden...

so ist das nun mal mit Spontankäufen |rolleyes



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man wechselt übrigens die komplette Bremse mit der Spule mit.



kling definitv logisch, danke für den Tip! #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> eruiert (und auf´m Klo war ich auch ):
> die Spulen Arctica3000/Passion730 sind austauschbar
> 
> demnach sollten auch die Spulen Zauber4000/Passion730 kompatibel sein (was ich heute abend testen und wieder berichten werde)
> ...


 
1. Arctica und Zauber sind austauschbar
2. Artica und Passion sind austauschbar
3. Passion und Zauber sind austauschbar

Sowas nennt man auch einen perfekten syllogistischen Schluss....#6

Merke: Das Anglerboard ist die Quelle einer ganzen Philiosophie!!!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> demnach sollten auch die Spulen Zauber4000/Passion730 kompatibel sein



´s passt! #6

sogar farblich :k

(lediglich der Abwurfkantenkranzdurchmesser (richtig?|kopfkrat) ist bei der Zauber etwas größer, was aber m.E. kein Problem darstellt)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. November 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> 1. Arctica und Zauber sind austauschbar
> 2. Artica und Passion sind austauschbar
> 3. Passion und Zauber sind austauschbar
> 
> ...



So ist das und Blue Arc mit Passion passt auch z.B. die Blue Arc 740- Spule auf die Passion 730!#6


----------



## vermesser (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Ich habe jetzt auch zwei...allerdings als Ryobi Ecusima...aber wie man liest, sind die ja baugleich. 

Ich muss sagen, vom Trockentest her bin ich total begeistert...soviel Rolle für sowenig Geld war selten #6 !

Ein Test am Wasser wird schnellstmöglich erfolgen...vermutlich morgen. Geiles Teil.


----------



## bobbl (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Habe mit der Passion 7200 zwei Jahre lang auf Forellen am Bach geangelt und kann nix Negatives sagen!
Zwischendurch habe ich sie auch mal zum Pirschangeln auf Karpfen missbraucht, alles kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Was ist denn Nu mit dem ultimativen Test?

Alles muss man selber machen;
1. 740er, 2009 angeschafft, seitdem 2xNorwegen- 7,5kg Köhler Max. /12kg Pollack. Läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag.

2. 740er, 2011 angeschafft, seitdem 1x Norwegen- 7kg Köhler Max. /+ SW-Vollbad - Läuft ebenso tadellos
|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (13. September 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Tja, mit dem ultimativen Test ist es am ersten Tag natürlich noch schwierig. Aber ich war gestern mal ne halbe Stunde am Wasser und hab die die Ryobi Ecusima 3000 gegen eine Penn Sargus 3000 getestet. Tja, also richtig doll viel schenken sich die Rollen nicht. Die Ryobi hat guten Schnureinzug, wickelt sehr sauber und wirft gut. Unter Last (schwerer Ast) läuft sie nicht ganz so leicht und kraftvoll wie die Sargus, was ich auf das Plastikgehäuse schiebe. Die Bremse ist sehr gut einstellbar, auf dem selben Niveau wie die der Sargus. Vielleicht ist der Einstellbereich sogar einen Ticken größer.
Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist gut, wenn auch etwas "gratiger" und "spaltiger" als bei der Penn.
Alles in allem eine ganz klare Empfehlung. Die Rolle dürfte in der Preisklasse konkurrenzlos sein.


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

Ich möchte zu dem Thema auch mal etwas längerfristige Erfahrungen kundtun. Und mein erstes Fazit ist, daß die Ryobi Ecusima eindeutiger Preis-Leistungssieger im Rollenbereich ist. Für gute 30 Euro gibt es wirklich nix zu meckern. Sie wirft gut, läuft sauber, wickelt gut. Die Bremse springt gut an, auch bei spontanen Fluchten. Und die Rolle hat mehr Kraft, als man ihr zutraut...! Eingesetzt habe ich sie hauptsächlich zum Spinnfischen auf Zander und Mefo.
Zwei Kritikpunkte im Vergleich zu etwas höherwertigen Rollen wie der Penn Sargus oder Fin Nor Spinfisher habe ich aber doch. Die Kurbel...sie ist kurz und knapp einfach klapprig und labil im Vergleich zu Metallrollen...da hätte man was besseres verbauen können. 
Und die salzwasserfestigkeit überzeugt mich nicht...zwei Einsätze an der Ostsee und es gab kleine, noch entfernbare Verfärbungen...ich weiß nicht, wie das bei dauerhaftem Einsatz im Salzwasser aussehen würde...
Aber trotzdem ne klare Empfehlung von mir...im üblichen Bereich gibts für den Preis nix besseres und mit etwas Pflege dürfte sie auch einige Mefo- oder Hornitouren überstehen. Sie brauch halt nur mehr Aufmerksamkeit, die kleine...


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Test: Spro Passion*

So, die Ryobi Ecusima läuft jetzt bei mir ein knappes Jahr im gelegentlichen Einsatz. Es ist und bleibt eine schöne Rolle, knapp unter dem Niveau von Sargus, Slammer, Sportfisher, Spinfisher und über dem der meisten Billigrollen.

Aber man muss klar sagen, daß die Rolle deutlich "schwächer" im Gesamtaufbau als eine 2000er Sargus zum Beispiel ist...unter viel Last merkt man das auch. 

Die Salzwasserfestigkeit ist so lala...besser als beispielsweise bei anderen Rollen der Preisklasse oder eine höher, aber schlechter als bei Penn, Daiwa und Co.

Kurz und gut...immernoch klarer Preis- Leistungssieger das Teil, aber nicht unbedingt für den ambitionierten dreimal-die-Woche-Spinnangler...ich vermute, dann labbert sie doch recht zügig aus und hat es nach zwei- drei Jahren hinter sich.

Ne klare Empfehlung bleibt die Rolle...die Bremse is geil.


----------

